# Drill and eel cable and a Tight SQUEEZE!



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Swear they built this house around the 330 gallon oil tank
I don't know how I fit in there?? I'm a big guy too. K60 would have been no help to me because both me and the K60 are not going to fit :laughing: Got in there with the drill and eel.
Had to move a stack able washer dryer remove an adjustable metal support beam *Squeeze* behind a 330 gallon oil tank and the foundation and knock off a lead fit all. Dude I don't know how I did it. Drill and eel saved the day.:thumbsup:
Door to basement and stairs no way my drum machine was going down there.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I would have made the customer pay me to thread an adapter and run a small piece of pipe to a safe location. I got my arm wrapped and skinned in a tight area like that. That looks nasty I hope you whacked em good Unclog.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Plumber said:


> I would have made the customer pay me to thread an adapter and run a small piece of pipe to a safe location. I got my arm wrapped and skinned in a tight area like that. That looks nasty I hope you whacked em good Unclog.


They paid for that one :thumbsup: good thing I did not stop for lunch I would still be stuck in there:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Swear they built this house around the 330 gallon oil tank
> I don't know how I fit in there?? I'm a big guy too. K60 would have been no help to me because both me and the K60 are not going to fit :laughing: Got in there with the drill and eel.
> Had to move a stack able washer dryer remove an adjustable metal support beam *Squeeze* behind a 330 gallon oil tank and the foundation and knock off a lead fit all. Dude I don't know how I did it. Drill and eel saved the day.:thumbsup:
> Door to basement and stairs no way my drum machine was going down there.


I would've charged the triple for that one :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You could have cut the PVC pipe and installed another clean out.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Just behind the photo out of view it took a 45 up to vent. Now blocked by the stackable washer that had to be moved. Forget about pulling the toilet up stairs. Could have open the frenco too but the lead plug was there this was the easiest way.


----------

